

Ask HN: my islandreefjob.com application..social hack? - de_la_espada

islandreefjob.com is offering $AUD120,000 + 6 months rent free on an island near the great barrier reef. Being at a loose end I have setup www.islandreefwin.co.uk and suggest the money be used to fly in people to stay who would never otherwise have the chance. I would still like to go, but my idea doesn't depend on me(they could always get someone with better hair for example).<p>And yes, the website sucks.Simple and ugly, like me. Views, suggestions?<p>I am still waiting for the idea to go 'viral', sigh.
======
eatenbyagrue
Not sure it's clear what the point of your website is...

~~~
de_la_espada
Hmm, not sure what you mean. do you mean the front page is not clear enough?

It pretty much says:= "there's this competition, I'm suggesting we turn the
competition around and put it to a good cause, come in and support me and/OR
put up your own ideas and thoughts".

